
I put together a list of 62 books recommended by Keith Rabois - richardreeze
https://www.mostrecommendedbooks.com/keith-rabois-books
======
masonic
Another of this submitter's collection of Amazon affiliate links with no added
content (tag=mostrecommendedbooks-20).

In this case, a "single* recommendation is enough to make this list. How
handy.

